# Dark Moon Rising, Chp 1



## Henk86 (Mar 7, 2009)

*A little something I wrote, more coming later...*

*DARK MOON RISING*
By Andrew Heighway (Henk86)

PROLOGUE: _The End?_
I look back on that day in the desert as turning point for both of us, even though we never saw each other again. It made me realise certain things about myself that Iâ€™m not proud of, and some things that I am. 
As that day drew to and end with the full moon tinted red... a dark moon in the centre of the night sky I popped my final question...

â€œSo... do you still wanna jump?â€


CHAPTER ONE: _The Beginning _

_The Desert 15:00_

She was just standing there right next to the ledge looking like she was already to do it, but she wasnâ€™t doing anything except looking down towards the bottom. It was over fifty feet. Funny place to top yourself, right in the middle of the desert... if I could... if I was to do it, Iâ€™d do it at home. Iâ€™d been driving all morning, Christ knows to where and I happen to see a parked car by the side of the road, thatâ€™s how I found her... plus I could smell her perfume. So I walked up to her, I figured I should say something helpful perhaps to talk her out of it or maybe to reassure her that thereâ€™s still hope left in this world...

â€œJump already, I could do with a laughâ€

Well, close enough. 

â€œWhat? Who the hell are you?â€ she said in a state of shock, which was understandable I mean the last thing you want is some complete stranger turning up and spoiling your own suicide. You just wanna get on with it like any old thing in life, thatâ€™s if youâ€™re serious about it in the first place. 
In my head I kept asking myself what kind of person about to kill themselves would get up in the morning, have a shower, put on some smart clothes and nice smelling perfume, and then drive to a place hotter than hell just to stand on a ledge looking nervous and not actually do anything. This was either a part of some elaborate death ritual or just the worlds worst attention seeker. 
â€œIâ€™m a bloke who wants to see you jump, I need cheering up. Get on with it already.â€ I replied.
â€œGet lostâ€ she retorted. Coincidently the last girl I tried to chat up said that to me and then chucked her drink in my face, maybe theyâ€™re friends? I have to apologise I tend to go off on tangents from time to time so youâ€™ll have to bear with me.
â€œHead first or feet first?â€ I asked.
â€œWhat?â€
â€œWell itâ€™s only a fifty feet or so, if you fall feet first it might not kill you, youâ€™ll just lie their crippled and most likely die of thirst... either that or the Coyotes will finish you off. If you swan dive that will do the job.â€ I suggested, like any decent person would... who am I kidding Iâ€™m a complete git.
â€œAre you kidding me? Are you really standing there offering suggestions?â€
â€œThatâ€™s the general idea, now go for it.â€
She turned her head and looked down at the bottom of the ledge again looking nervous; she was even sweating although that might have something to do with the heat. I was really getting bored of this routine now as you can imagine, I knew deep down she wasnâ€™t serious about this. Like I implied before, anyone that serious would do it a home or at least close to it without hesitation, trust me I know. I decided to opt for a more direct approach... I thought grabbing her by the back of the neck and dangling her over the edge might do the trick.
â€œOh my god! Put me down!â€ she yelled out like a scared kid.
â€œOh you wanna go down do you?â€ I was about to let go but then...
â€œNo bring me back over please!â€
â€œOh... alright then.â€ I responded calmly and brought her back over and safely onto the ground. She just stood there stunned, but I knew what she was thinking, well two things actually. Firstly her thinking that Iâ€™m some complete psycho who gets off on this kinda thing and secondly how was I able to pick her up with one hand and like a rag doll.
â€œYou bastard! You could have killed me!â€
â€œBut thatâ€™s what you wanted isnâ€™t it?â€ Why exactly do women have to be so picky about things? I was only trying to help.
â€œYou psycho!â€ 
â€œYeah yeah.â€ Any second now will come the clichÃ© of all clichÃ©s.
â€œHow did you do that?â€ she asked quizzically. 
Right on cue, the same old question and with replying with the same old answer...
â€œYou wouldnâ€™t believe me if I told you, now come on Iâ€™ll walk you back to your carâ€ I said whilst trying to grab hold of her hand. She resisted.
â€œDonâ€™t touch me! What are you some creepy stalker type? Get away from meâ€
By this point I really wished Iâ€™d let her drop, â€˜make up your mind womanâ€™ I thought to myself. To drop or not to drop, pick one and get on with it for Christ sake. Iâ€™m not really the patient type as youâ€™ve figured out, considering what I am I have to live life fast and make snap decisions, thereâ€™s no time to think. Thinking is so... human. I used to think a lot myself, not long ago actually just a few months.
â€œYou are starting to bore me nowâ€ I replied.
She looked even more confused, like me looking for depth in Desperate Housewives.
â€œYou wanna kill yourself, but you lack the â€˜courageâ€™ to actually go through with it yourself and when I offer a helping hand you get all squeamish about it. Why are you doing this anyway? Youâ€™re boyfriend dump you or something? Well thereâ€™s plenty of fish in the sea, every cloud etc. Now come onâ€ I added with much irritation.
â€œYou donâ€™t understand, no one does, and no one ever can. Just leave me alone.â€ She said now with a meek attitude. She sat down facing away from me and staring across at the horizon. I was about to leave, but then the sentimental softy inside of me came racing to the surface. I just rolled my eyes and then sat beside her. It was quiet for a good few minutes as we both looked at the sun travelling down from the sky, it was starting to cool down a little, but she looked thirsty. I offered her my canteen that was strapped to my belt.
â€œYou wanna drink?â€ I asked.
She didnâ€™t react.
â€œCome on love, you need it more than I do.â€ I added.
She looked at me slightly and then snatched the canteen out of my hand like she hadnâ€™t had a drink in years. Soon it was all gone, but she was still holding onto the canteen in her right hand, I never got that back you know.
â€œYouâ€™re still a bastardâ€ she said without looking at me.
â€œI know, Iâ€™ve had years of practice...â€ By now my curiosity had been peaked as to why she was here, why would someone come out hear to end it all? Why would someone so young wanna cut her life short in the first place?
â€œYouâ€™re not really sure if you wanna do this are you? Thatâ€™s why youâ€™ve come out here alone, so no one bothers you while you make up your mind. I donâ€™t pretend to know whatâ€™s driving you to make that choice. But Iâ€™ve decided Iâ€™m gonna stay here with you until you make that decision, if you choose to live then Iâ€™ll buy you a drink. If you choose to jump... then Iâ€™ll jump with you. So you donâ€™t have to do it alone, Iâ€™ve nothing to worry about.â€
She turned and looked at me, still confused but somehow calmer than before. I think she was trying hard to figure me out, itâ€™s not everyday that someone makes that offer. She turned away to face the horizon again.
â€œYouâ€™re right... I donâ€™t know what I wanna do... instead of holding people by the scruff of the neck try talking, youâ€™re not bad at this... not great, but not bad. What do you mean youâ€™ve nothing to worry about? Youâ€™ll die too.â€
â€œNo I wonâ€™t, Iâ€™ll just land perfectly... I always land perfectly nowadays.â€ I replied bluntly. There was another moment of silence with nothing but the wind blowing the dust around gently. It seemed an almost beautiful moment like you get in those types of films just after an emotional scene; it was then broken up with the question...
â€œWhat are you?â€ She asked.
Normally I wouldnâ€™t bother answering that question, particularly to someone who just didnâ€™t know better about the things that exist in this world. A small part of me, a very small part of me felt that I owed her an explanation... but would she believe it? Sheâ€™d have to, itâ€™s a full moon tonight she has no choice but to believe and I figured I was gonna be here for a while. I took a deep breath and then answered her simple question...

â€œFirstly... my name is Kyle...â€


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 7, 2009)

CHAPTER TWO: _The Actual beginning_


Perhaps I should offer more some more of myself, as you're already aware my name is Kyle. I was born into a very average family... well... actually thatâ€™s not quite true. My biological parents where Romanian peace loving hippies always travelling across the world with no real plan of settling down. After being deemed unsuitable to take care of me by social services on a visit to England I was taken out of their care when I was a baby and put into the Foster system. I was adopted by a loving couple who couldnâ€™t have children of their own, they even gave me my name. Iâ€™ve always been grateful to them, they took care of me, loved me and supported me. I was 18 when they died in a car accident, ever since then Iâ€™ve lived alone and worked in boring jobs. Not cheerful is it. Ever since they died nothing ever was to be honest. Maybe thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m a bastard at times... I donâ€™t know.

Every story needs a beginning, just like every human being we come into this world kicking and screaming, completely innocent of all the horrors in life that may await us along the way. My story begins with my birth at the age of twenty-two living my life the best I could, with all its ups and downs. 

_New Years Eve, England. Six months before..._

It began with me walking home early from a party; Iâ€™ve never been good at parties. Iâ€™m the guy who spends his time at a party pretending to look interested in some painting when in actual fact Iâ€™m as bored as sin. New Years Eve was no different... but meeting her... a beautiful raven haired woman in red was enough to peak my interest. She only had to glance at me with a slight smile; somehow she had a kinda hold on me. I just had to follow her down that alley; it seemed like a good idea at the time.
â€œYou donâ€™t like parties I take itâ€ she said softly.
She approached from behind me, which at the time was weird because I swore she was in front of me. She was gracefully making her way towards me, everything about this woman seemed perfect. 
â€œIâ€™ve never been one for a party. I donâ€™t remember seeing you there.â€ 
â€œI saw you... Iâ€™ve been watching you.â€ She responded, she then took my hand gently and began to rub her thumb across it. She continued to speak...
â€œYou can tell a lot about a person by the way they act at a party, people let their guard down at social occasions.â€
â€œIs that so... and what could you tell about me?â€ I asked hoping this would to me get some.
She then moved her mouth towards my ear in order to say something up close.
â€œNothing...â€ she whispered.
She turned her back on me and walked a few steps away and continued to speak.
â€œApart from the fact youâ€™re lonely, despite by being surrounded by friends and family at the party. But youâ€™d never admit that.â€
â€œRight... if I knew this was some kind of weird therapy session Iâ€™d have kept walking.â€ I added.
She turned her head slightly and responded.
â€œYou donâ€™t like talking about yourself do you?â€ 
â€œActually I do just not psychological mumbo jumbo. Listen love, I thought I was gonna get some action but if your not game then Iâ€™m off, if you are then weâ€™ll go to my place.â€ I replied.
I blinked just for a moment and then she was no longer in sight. A crappy New Year was quickly turning even worse, but something was keeping me there. Part of me just didnâ€™t want to go.
â€œWhen ever you look at yourself in the mirror you feel completely unsatisfied about the man that looks back at you, hoping and wishing you where something more. I can give you that Kyle...â€ said her voice, she was still no where to be seen.
How could she have known my name? Iâ€™d never seen this woman before in my life. I began to loose interest; she was obviously some kind of stalker. Why do I always get the mental ones?
â€œHow the hell did you? Iâ€™m leaving now.â€ I responded and trying to walk away , but before I could get far I felt an extreme pain on my right arm and looked to find that she had now moved in a blink of an eye next to me, holding onto tight with her hand. It hurt... like Iâ€™d been grabbed by a man twice my size. I couldnâ€™t move or shake her off.
â€œStay calm Iubirea meaâ€ she said calmly, nothing about her made sense. What did she say?
â€œTake your hand off me!â€
She smiled as she then threw me across the alley like I was nothing but a tennis ball. Hitting hard against the wall, I felt my left arm break.  The cracking noise of bone was followed by me letting out a painful yell, with everyone still celebrating new years there was no reply to my call. I could hear the sound of her heels walking towards me, I tried to get away but before I could even move she had picked me up from the ground and pinned me to the wall. With my right arm I tried to hit her to get away, but was blocked with no struggle on her part. Looking straight into my eyes for just a heartbeat, she sank her teeth into my arm. I was too in pain to yell anymore. After a few moments she looked up at me once more and gave a passionate smile, my blood slowly dripping from her lips. Again in some other language she said...
â€œNe vedem Ã®n curÃ¢nd dragostea meaâ€
Hitting me across the face, knocked me out cold. I was loosing consciousness as I saw her walking away from the alley, with the New Yearâ€™s fire-works going off in the night sky, looking more hallucinations from some nightmare. The last thing I saw was the image of the moon at its last quarter, drowned in the colours of celebration.

I awoke the next morning hoping to be in my warm bed and to what had occurred to had been a nightmare. Although not in my bed, but on the cold concrete of that alley it still felt like a nightmare. As my injuries where gone, there was no pain. Iâ€™d figured a drink I had last night been spiked, and I just collapsed in the alley walking home. It seemed plausible... until I looked at my right arm to see a bite mark now scarred like it happened years ago. I felt fine... actually better than fine... something was different.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 8, 2009)

Are you looking for critique, or just posting it here for people to read, or... what?


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 8, 2009)

A little of both I suppose, though I'm not expecting a lot.


----------

